# Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee



## Dani_CH (5. November 2007)

Falls Bedarf ist- so gegen Mitte Dezemebr wieder mal auf Quappen zu angeln- ich wäre bereit sowas erneut zu organisieren.

Auch Reusspatente könnte ich vermitteln (Sorgview etc...)

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## dramone (5. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Lieber Dani  
SUPER!! #6

bin gerne beim quappen angeln dabei! bzgl. Reusspatent würde ich sehr gerne eines ergattern :k


----------



## Dani_CH (5. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

jo- Michi- du kennst ja das Revier schon. Ich werd eine für Dich reservieren lassen.

Gruss Dani


----------



## sorgiew (6. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

jöööööööööööööööööööööööö das geht ja mich an 


freut mich das du mich bedacht hast - trüschen da bin ich doch dabei - ich hoffe nur das ich nicht die einzige fange |bla:|bla:



und das mit den reusspatent interessiert mich wirklich sehr stark - habe noch ein paar fragen dazu.


viele grüsse wolf


----------



## t-bone (7. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Trüschenangeln, da wäre ich bestimmt auch dabei. Und 1-2 Kumpels wenn sie die benötigte Zeit finden 

Für welche Strecke der Reuss denn Patente?

G


----------



## Dani_CH (7. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Jo dann werd ich mal versuchen eine Samstagnacht zu terminieren- Ihr werdet von mir hören- nachdem ich morgen meinen Terminkalender mal konsultiert habe ;-)

Jo das mit den Reusspatenten ist ein "Offshore-Thread"- ein paar von den Jungs waren schon mal in "meiner" Fischenz. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Gut so sei es- ich melde mich am Sonntag. Bis denne und Petri.

Dani


----------



## Feedermaik (8. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Am Quappenfischen wäre ich auch gern dabei....

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Dani_CH (14. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Wie sieht es bei Euch aus am 15 Dezember??

Gruss Dani_CH


----------



## dramone (14. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

schaut gut aus am 15.12 und mal ins outlook eingeschrieben

1000 Dank für die organisation


----------



## sorgiew (15. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

15 dezember - um wieviel uhr ca?


sollte aber kein problem sein 


vielen dank auch von mir dani


----------



## t-bone (15. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

15. Dezember kann ich leider noch nicht definitiv zusagen, da ich dieses Wochenende vielleicht im Ausland bin.


----------



## Dani_CH (15. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Ich würde vorschlagen- den Treffpunkt wieder im Tankstellenshop in Wohlen zu machen- so gegen 19.°°- dann können wir noch was essen und dann angeln gehen- Also Basch AG- im Kreisel Wohlen Süd / AG


----------



## Feedermaik (18. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

15.Dez. ist o.k.  #6

Würde mich mit einreihen.Wie sieht es mit Patent aus?

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## sorgiew (18. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

sollte auch für mich machbar sein - ich muss mir das morgen noch schnell ansehen.


wie siehts eigentlich mit den trüschenmontagen aus - bisher habe ich immer von karpfenfestblei montagen abgeleitet - oder hast du da spezielle tricks und kniffe?


gruss wolf


----------



## Feedermaik (20. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Hoi Dani Ch,

Wieviel Leute hast Du so gerechnet?
Wir wären vier bis fünf Mann.Geht das?

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## sorgiew (20. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

also da tut sich doch was ..................................


der 15 geht auch für mich .......



viele grüsse wolf


----------



## Dani_CH (23. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

klaro geht das- Patent braucht Ihr keines- sofern Ihr mit einer Rute- und so wie ich mit wurmbündel angelt.

Vorschlag- wir treffen uns zum Essen im Restaurant des Tankstellenshops um 19.°°- und fahren dann gemeinsam los.

Mann sieht sich.

Bis denne


----------



## sorgiew (24. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Hi dani 


sag mal wie du auf trüschen fischt......



ich bin bis jetzt am zürichsee mit 120 gramm festblei und stiffrig dabei - von der karpfenmontage abgeleitet. 

bin aber für alle verbesserungen offen


grüsse wolf


----------



## Feedermaik (26. November 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Hoi Dani,

dann bis neulich......freu mich schon!   

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## Dani_CH (9. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Guten Tag- hier die neusten Infos:

Also- erlaubt ohne Patent im Vierwaldstättersee:

1 Rute- Grundblei mit ca 80 Gr. 1 Haken /Grösse 2) bestückt mit Wurm (Bündel Mistwürmer, Schwarzköpfe, oder Tauwurm) Ausrüstung wie beim Aalangeln.

Knicklicht als Bissanzeige nicht vergessen.

Das ANgeln findet bei jedem Wetter statt- also Thermosflasche mit heissgetränk nicht vergessen und gute Wind- und Regendichte Kleidung ist ein muss.

Wir treffen uns ja beim Restaurant der Basch AG im Kreisel um 19.°° zum Nachtessen- bevor wir losziehen werden- In Hergiswil parkieren wir bei der Glasi auf dem Parkplatz (Parkuhr beachten)- zu Fuss sind wir dann in 10 Min bei der Angelstelle.

Nehmt etwas Reservematerial mit (Hängergefahr)- und natürlich Eure Köder. Mit etwas Glück werden wir ein paar der Süsswasserdorsche finden.

Bis die Tage

Gruss Dani


----------



## sorgiew (12. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

es ist einfach zum heulen 


dani ich denke ich muss am samstag passen - wir haben betriebsintern einen ausfall.


ich arbeite zur zeit so viel mein blondschopf ist schon bald grau ..........


wenn ich bedenke das ich mit dramone schon seit einem monat den walensee unsicher machen will und sich bei mir bis jetzt noch kein richtiger termin ergeben hat .....


die einzige wirklich gute möglichkeit besteht in diesem jahr noch am 27 28 29 dezember ....


----------



## Dani_CH (13. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

jo- wir können ja nochmals nen Ausflug machen- keine Sorge. ich arbeite zur Zeit auch meine 14-16 Std. täglich- es ist wohl immer dasselbe auf Ende Jahr.

Wir sehen- oder lesen uns noch.

Gruss Dani


----------



## sorgiew (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

das will ich doch stark hoffen wir zwei haben doch noch einiges zum besprechen ggggg


viele grüsse 


wolf


----------



## Feedermaik (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Hallo Dani,auch ich muss einfach passen.Als Schneichef kann ich bei diesen Temperaturen einfach nicht vom Berg.Dann noch Mitarbeiter krank,alles********

Beim nächsten Treff komme ich auf Biegen und Brechen.

Gruss,Feedermaik


----------



## dramone (14. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

tja Dani

da warens nur noch 2...


----------



## sorgiew (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

ihr macht mich fertig ich bin schon wieder am limit gerade erst heimgekommen und es juckt mich in den fingern - ich sage nochmals zwischen weihnachten und neujahr da geht etwas - egal wo egal wann 



und eines möchte ich euch sagen - wenn ich keine fotos mit trüschen sehe dann muss ich sowiso das nächste mal mitkommen -denn ich bin ja der einzige der etwas fängt ich sage da nur REUSSBARBE 


viele grüsse und dickes petri wolf


----------



## Feedermaik (15. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

....kann mich sorgiew nur anschliessen.....

Oder denkt hier einer wirklich,dass ich lieber schaffe statt fische???? #q
Den Beweis bringe ich beim nächsten Date.

Mann,und das bei dem geilen Wetter heute.Ich wünsche euch ein ganz dickes PETRI!!!!!!!!

Viel Spass,Feedermaik


----------



## sorgiew (16. Dezember 2007)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

na jungs seid ihr noch am schlafen ich lese noch nichts von fischen.......

und michi heb doch dein telefon ab bin doch so fürchterlich neugierig ....



grüsse wolf


----------



## Stratos (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Wart ihr nun auf Trüschen oder nicht?


----------



## Dani_CH (11. Januar 2008)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Wir waren los- letztendlich zu zweit. Gefangen haben wir leider Gottes gar nichts- dafür war es aber Witterungsmässig noch gnädig.

Ansonsten eben tote Hose. Naja- wird schon wieder.

Gruss Dani


----------



## Feedermaik (12. Januar 2008)

*AW: Trüschen / Quappenangeln im Vierwaldstättersee*

Hoi Dani,
bin ab jetzt parat(hab gekündigt)#6
Sage einfach,wann und wo....schon bin ich da!!

Werde die kommenden Wochen nur mit Fischen verbringen.Hauptsächlich südlich der Alpen,aber auch ein wenig in Deutschland.

Meine Würmer sind schon ganz schön dünn geworden....

Fette Grüsse,Feedermaik


----------

